# Zipvit Gels



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Apr 2013)

I've got approx 12 blackcurrant Zipvit gels (http://www.zipvitsport.co.uk/products/sports-nutrition/zv7-energy-gel-uk.html) and I don't like them. Free to whoever wants them


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2013)

How much do you want for postage ?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Apr 2013)

Nothing, I'm feeling generous


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2013)

jazloc said:


> Nothing, I'm feeling generous


I will take them please, i am in need of more when my bad cold has cleared up and i can get on the bike i plan to get some training in and i only have a few left .


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Apr 2013)

Now gone to cyberknight!


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2013)

Recieved thanks !
Just a quick question the gels seem to be half empty but sealed , is that the way zipfit make them as i am only use to high5 stuff which seem to really fill the tube.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Apr 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Recieved thanks !
> Just a quick question the gels seem to be half empty but sealed , is that the way zipfit make them as i am only use to high5 stuff which seem to really fill the tube.


 
I think that's just the way they are, I haven't half eaten the gels and then re sealed them if that's what you were thinking


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2013)

jazloc said:


> I think that's just the way they are, I haven't half eaten the gels and then re sealed them if that's what you were thinking


lol!
well you did say you had tried them haha !!
I never thought that at all matey it just seemed odd , like it only had about a 1/4 of the contents compared to the packet size .
I am not moaning as i am grateful i am just curious .


----------



## ianjmcd (22 May 2013)

its the way they are made so they dont squirt all over the place when you bite them open on the bike


----------



## cyberknight (23 May 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> its the way they are made so they dont squirt all over the place when you bite them open on the bike


Dunno , i have a few high 5 gels as well that are full and they do not squirt everywhere when i open them as the consistency is not runny enough .


----------



## ianjmcd (24 May 2013)

aye the high 5 ones are a bit thick


----------

